#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Hoeveel technici (m/v) werken in dit vak?

## rinus bakker

we hebben elders natuurlijk een leuk topic over de vrouwen in het vak lopen, maar de vraag die bij mij opkomt:
hoeveel mensen werken er nou echt als techneut in licht, geluid, decor, projectie, hijs/hef, enz enz.
(En niet bijvoorbeeld als "organisator", "administrator", "plaat-aan-elkaarprator" of "beveiligings-alligator")
in dit vak.
Is er een reele schatting te maken van de aantallen in Nederland en of Belgie van:
1) professionele (die van dit vak moeten kunnen leven) 
en misschien apart daarvan de aantallen 
2) hobby technici (die een ander hoofdinkomen hebben, maar dit voor het _brood-niet-nodige_ maar wel plezier doen - en eventueel een leuke zakcent meepakken)

Weet iemand misschien van bestaande onderzoeken of gegevens daaromtrent? *
Je hoort/leest wel van 
de omzetten van de top-acts in het stadion-circuit of 
de jaaromzet in de dance-sector als geheel, 
maar ik ben benieuwd om hoeveel 'noeste arbeiders' het gaat in deze gecombineerde sectoren.

*_: Vergeet het slecht uitgevoerde onderzoek maar waarmee de OSAT een 3/4 jaar geleden in Nederland naar buiten kwam, dat was een aantoonbare preek (of smeek?) voor de eigen parochie._

----------


## shure-fan

momenteel hobby technici,  maar dat komt omdat ik in opleiding ervoor ben (al ben ik al vele jaren hiermee bezig)

----------


## rinus bakker

Stel eens dat ik het zo vraag:
heb je een ideeen over het aantal bedrijven (profi en/of hobby)
in jouw eigen dorp of stad...
en hoeveel man daar vast werken en hoeveel er daarvoor freelancen...
dan moet er op basis van het aantal inwoners en de landstreek op den duur toch iets te extrapoleren zijn.

Ik bijt de spits af (en hoop op aanvulling correctie voor :Smile:  Drachten (Friesland)
Pro Facilities Rental=5-10  
Theater-De Lawei=5-10  
Jongerencentrum-Iduna=5-10  
AJB-Operating=1  
Rhino Rigs=1  
25 kroegen/dancings/enz=5-15 (DJ's, LJ's en VJ's die niet eens hun eigen spullen kunnen aansluiten of onderhouden reken ik voor het gemak maar even niet mee als technicus).  
en waarschijnlijk nog veel meer maar dit gaat FF snel uit het hoofd:
FF heel snel opgeteld kom ik voor Drachten op ca. 15-30 profi's + 5-15 hobbymensen op de ~ 50.000 inwoners.

----------


## G-LiTe

Dit is een leuk, maar moeilijk vraagstukje.
Voor mijn woonplaats, Mol Belgie, 32.000 inwoners kan ik het echt niet gokken of schatten.
Ik vermoed dat er meer hobbyisten zijn dan pro's omdat deze streek nogal een rijkelijk fuif-milieu kent met allerlei discobars en dergelijke.

Denk trouwens dat het in de Benelux nogal meevalt met het aantal professionals in deze sector, want ik kom overal steeds dezelfde mensen tegen  :Smile: 

G-LiTe

----------


## ralph

Ik kan alleen maar voor mezelf spreken:
1x full time techneut...

----------


## sis

Ik ook :
zelfstandig muzikant, beroepshalve dus  :Big Grin: 
Studio-opnames en produceren + mixen en muziekles geven [^]
Af en toe techneut op verplaatsing of studio !
sis

----------


## Sikkie

In provincie Groningen:

RentAmp
Hof Audio
Bano
Stadsschouwburg
Oosterpoort
Sikko-Cazemier
Pro-Vision
Lichtpunt Theatertechniek

En dan nog wat kleine (studenten)theaters, waar bijvoorbeeld ik, als vrijwilliger een heleboel mensen werken.

Er zijn dus redelijk wat bedrijven en instellingen, maar hoeveel mensen daar nou allemaal werken?? ik zou het eerlijk gezegt niet weten.

Gr.
Tom

----------


## Robert

Je zou op deze manier misschien een zeer grove schatting kunnen maken van het aantal mensen dat als hoofdinkomen inkomsten heeft uit werk dat te maken heeft met licht en geluid. Maar dan moet je wel wat beter afbakenen wie je wel en niet bedoelt. Het gaat dus om mensen die werkzaam zijn bij (licht / geluid / AV?) verhuurbedrijven als technicus, mensen die in het theater / concertzaal / studio's werken als technicus, freelancers en zo. En hoe zit het met de talloze bedrijfjes waarbij de medewerkers een simpel discosetje opbouwen EN DJ zijn? En heb je het ook over technici die in de TV / filmindustrie werken? Of mensen die alleen vaste installaties doen? Of mensen die voornamelijk verkoop van apparatuur doen? Als je hier iets serieus uit wil krijgen zal je volgens mij heel wat duidelijker moeten zijn. 

En een schatting van het aantal hobbyisten gaat op deze manier niet eens bij benadering betrouwbaar zijn. 

:-) Robert

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Robert
Disco: op-(en af)bouwen + aansluiten/uitlichten (en draaien) = Ja
Beursstand: op/afbouwen = Ja
Theater: de podiumtechneuten = Ja (maar niet de schoonmaker, garderobe of kassamedewerkers m/v)
AV: de op/afbouwers, camera-mensen, en regeltechnici = Ja (regisseur, adminstratief medewerker=Nee)

En als je nou eens probeert zoiets aan je voorbij te laten gaan in je eigen stad of dorp.
Wat is betrouwbaar - zeker in de hobby-sector gaan en komen er 'bedrijfjes' sneller dan de tapijtboeren. 
Maar toch weet je ook altijd wel waar achter welke etalage van die grote banen of rollen hangen.  
En wil je weten hoeveel tankstation er in een stad zijn dan ga je naar een tankstation en die kent de meeste collega's wel.
Ik hoef hier geen (zwaargesubsidieerd) onderzoek voor de overheid te doen.
De vraag is - hebben we eigenlijk met z'n allen wel een indruk van onze eigen sector?
Met hoeveel "we" nou eigenlijk zijn.

----------


## rinus bakker

Mag ik die zelf een beetje invullen?




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sikkie_
> 
> In provincie Groningen:
> RentAmp = ? = nieuwe naam voor mij
> Hof Audio = 15-25 ?
> Bano = 10 - 20 ?
> Stadsschouwburg = 10 - 15 ?
> Oosterpoort = 5 - 10 ?
> Sikko-Cazemier = 5 - 10 ?
> ...



Maar in elk studententheater 1 vaste kracht? en 3-5 'hobbymensen'
Hoeveel studententheaters zijn er?
En andere podiums (pop?) zijn die er niet in de stad?

En dan vergeet je de theaters/schouwburgen/cultureel centra in andere steden van de Provincie?  
2 - 5 man per lokatie is toch wel het minste Delfzijl? Stadskanaal? Hoogezand? vul maar in ...
- en Martini Plaza = 5 ?
En zouden er buiten de hier genoemde bedrijven er niet meer op te noemen zijn? 
Ik zou haast zeggen dat in elke plaats van meer dan 25.000 inwoners tegenwoordig wel een licht/geluid/verhuurbedrijf zit, met dus tenminste 1 professionele techneut - en waarschijnlijk wel 2 vrijwilligers/freelancers.
Ik denk dat jouw provinciale lijst op deze manier net FF te hoog gegrepen is, maar wel een leuke om op door te bouwen.

----------


## movinghead

Het valt me op dat je al vrij hoog zit Rinus. Ik bedoel als je kijkt naar het aantal VASTE krachten binnen zo'n bedrijf. Veel bedrijven in Groningen werken met losse krachten en free-lancers. Ik werk zelf ook als losse kracht, dan voor de Oosterpoort, dan voor Pro-Vision, dan voor RentAmp, dan voor de stadsschouwburg, dan voor de Martiniplaza en ook nog op m'n vaste stek in The Palace. En zo velen met mij. Mensen die ik ken van lichtpunt zitten ook veel in de Plaza. Martiniplaza heeft maar drie personen in vaste dienst voor productie/theater. Verder is het allemaal losse krachten. Terwijl dat toch 1 van de grootsten van Noord-Nederland is.

Ik zit me net te bedenken dat ik eigenlijk even rond zou moeten bellen maar ik denk dat je schattingen te hoog zijn.
Hier de mijne plusminus:

RentAmp = 2
Hof Audio = 10
Bano = 10
Stadsschouwburg = 10 - 15 
Oosterpoort = 9
Sikko-Cazemier = 3
Pro-Vision = 6
Lichtpunt Theatertechniek = 5

Ik heb het dan alleen over VASTE krachten over die losse vraag ik me heel sterk af of dat er heel veel zijn. Denk dat het aantal vaste betaalde krachten ongeveer gelijk is aan het losse aantal.

Nog wat bedrijfjes, stichtingen enz enz...
USVA
Vera
Universiteitstheater
Simplon
Palace
Alexander zondag
Klinker
Soundmasters
BSE
Powersound
AP Stage Equipment
AuditionSoundsys Geluidsverhuur 
HMB Signaal
Conference Geluidsverhuur
Mertens Sound & Light
Samsam Professioneel Licht en Geluid
Geert Thijs
Kruithuis Het
Bernleftheater
Grand Theatre
Kielzog 't- CKC
De Molenberg Cultureel Centrum
RESP Showproductions
Erwin & Müller Showtechniek

----------


## Spotter

even een snelle impressie bij mij uit de regio, verre van compleet:

Sassenheim:
Theather het onderdak, 7 hobby

Voorhout:
Music & Light Systems, 5-10 gemixt

Noorwijkerhout: 
Nightforce, 5-12 gemixt

Noordwijkerhout:
velle barretjes, stuk of 5 echte technici denk ik, 'hobby'
even naam kwijt, 1, pro

Lisse:
De Zaak, 2, hobby (denk ik zo)

Leiden:
Audioworx, Supersound etc etc.

Dit is verre van compleet, maar geeft een beetje inzicht

----------


## dabassman

Telt stagiere ook Rinus?

Zo ja dan ben ik ook in het 'vak' Loop stage bij RSl Europe audio en Light in breda.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Tja, Amsterdam. Ik heb in het lijstje alleen de zalen van enige betekenis gezet (excuses als ik er een heb overgeslagen). Ik denk dat Amsterdam een geval apart is en niet representatief voor de rest van het land.

Theaters / zalen

Akhnaton
AMP
ArenA
Badkuip
Balie
bavohuis
Bellevue
Beurs van Berlage
Bimhuis
Brakke grond
Carré
Concertgebouw
Crea theater
Cosmic
Doelenzaal
Engelenbak
Escape venue
Felix Meritis
Frascati
HMH
Hotel Arena
IJsbreker
Krakeling
Kleine komedie
Meervaart
Melkweg
Muziektheater (50 licht, 75 toneeldienst, 10 geluid)
Ostadetheater
Paradiso
Pleintheater
RAI auditorium
Rode hoed
Stadsschouwburg (20??)
TIN
TGA Transformatorhuis
Westergasfabriek

Verhuurbedrijven

Focus
PAS (10 a 20)
AWS (5 a 10)
Audio Amsterdam / A-light
Peak Audio
Audio Pro
en vele anderen....

----------


## LuxProDeo

En Rotterdam is ook niet zo 1, 2, 3 in te schatten.
Een indicatie:

Theaters o.a.:
Rotterdamse Schouwburg
Lantaren/Venster
Theater Zuidplein
Hal 4
Oude Luxor
Nieuwe Luxor
Hofplein

Theatergezelschappen o.a.:
ro theater (tevens eigen theater)
Bonheur (tevens eigen theater)
het Waterhuis
Onafhankelijk Toneel (tevens eigen theater)
Scapino Ballet
Rogie & Company
Meekers
MAP
Conny Janssen Danst
Danceworks
Dansateliers

Concertzalen, club en livecircuit etc.
Ahoy
De Doelen
Nighttown
Rotown
Baroeg
Prachtig
Waterfront

Dance/club/etc.
Now&Wow
Off_corso
Las Palmas
Calypso
Thalia Lounge
Skihut (2)
Baja Beach Club
Hollywood Music Hall
- 'tig andere plekken waar ongetwijfeld ook op vrijdag en zaterdag wel met de lampen wordt geknipperd -

Verhuur o.a.
Excess
WG Theatertechniek
AED Rent (tegenwoordig Capelle a/d IJssel)
Art & Flywork
Peitsman
- 'tig kleine verhuurders -

Freelancers
- heleboel, waaronder ondergetekende  :Wink:  -

LuxProDeo

----------


## rinus bakker

Joh! Klasse!
dank aan 
spotter, movinghead (ook voor de aanvulling en correcties), par-av en lux pro deo

Dat wordt nu al een hele mooie lijst,
alleen hoop ik dat jullie ook een beetje kunnen/durven inschatten
hoeveel technische man/vrouw er bij die organisaties werken.
Ik ken een aantal namen wel (van recent of soms van alleen lang geleden, 
maar ook heel veel companies/theaters/gezelschappen ook helemaal niet.
Mijn insteek voor geschatte getallen:
laag cijfer ~ aantal technische mensen in vaste dienst 
+ 
hoog cijfer ~ incl. de regelmatige free-lancers (zeg 5 a 10x per maand)* 

Tenslotte is er geen hogere macht die hier komt en dan zeggen gaat: 
"Nee bij ons werken er geen 5 man, maar 4, en geen 11 freelancers, maar 10 + 1 part-time wao-er"

(en als die hogere macht dan toch gaat spreken hebben we alleen maar een nog betere indruk verkregen)

----------


## rinus bakker

To Twente, Oost-Mideen-West-Brabant, N-Z-Limburg, Flevoland, Utrecht, NoordHolland-Amsterdam enz enz enz
where are your votes?

----------


## ronny

utrecht----&gt; maarsseveen:   p&b audio(funktion one)    tochwel 5 man vast  En ookwel aantal vaste freelancers. Ben persoonlijk ookwel eens aanwezig daar :Wink: 

Op dat bedrijventerein zijn echter nog meer licht en geluid bedrijven aktief, maar ik ken ze niet van naam zo meteen...

mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo par-av, mag ik een gokje wagen op jouw lijst?




> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> 
> Tja, Amsterdam. Ik heb in het lijstje alleen de zalen van enige betekenis gezet (excuses als ik er een heb overgeslagen). Ik denk dat Amsterdam een geval apart is en niet representatief voor de rest van het land.



Dat zal absoluut het geval zijn, maar er wonen ook heel veel mensen.
Onderstaand mijn inschatting voor het *vaste personeel*:
[Theaters / zalen
Akhnaton 3-6
AMP - ? -
ArenA  - 3 (de gras-techniekers reken ik niet mee)
Badkuip - ?
Balie - 2
bavohuis - 2
Bellevue - 5
Beurs van Berlage - 5
Bimhuis - 3
Brakke grond - 2
Carré - 15
Concertgebouw - 10
Crea theater - 3
Cosmic - 3
Doelenzaal - ?
Engelenbak - 2
Escape venue - 3
Felix Meritis - 4
Frascati - 2
HMH - 3
Hotel Arena - 2
IJsbreker - 5
Krakeling - 3
Kleine komedie - 5
Meervaart  - 5
Melkweg  - 5
Muziektheater (50 licht, 75 toneeldienst, 10 geluid) (ik had 120 in mijn hoofd, dus zat er niet zo gek ver naast)
Ostadetheater - 3
Paradiso - 10
Pleintheater - ?
RAI auditorium - 3 (+ veel 'Doppers' heb ik begrepen)
Rode hoed - 3 
Stadsschouwburg (20??) ik dacht een m/v of 10 - 15
TIN - ?
TGA Transformatorhuis - 10 
Westergasfabriek - 5
+  :Smile: 
Theatercompagnie - 8

Verhuurbedrijven
Focus -   20 ?
PAS (10 a 20) ook zoiets gedacht als 10 man vast
AWS (5 a 10) geen idee?
Audio Amsterdam / A-light - 8 
Peak Audio - ?
Audio Pro - 5
en vele anderen.... 

Zullen we het houden op nog eens 15 full-time 'profies'

Ik denk dat je al die getallen bij de verhuurbedrijven wel kunt verdubbelen als je free-lancers/stagiaire/part-timers enz gaat meerekenen. 
Voor de theaters en poppodiums denkt ik dat je ten hoogste 50% extra 'tijdelijke staff' mag rekenen.
Is dat een beetje naar de werkelijkheid denk je.

----------


## deurklink

Wat ik zo 1,2 3 kan opnoemen in Almelo:
(een schatting en zal vast nog wat vergeten zijn)

TCA 3 ?
Valk 5 ?
ADN/Megasound ?
Theaterhotel 2 ?
Hof88 1 ?
Dimotech ?
Horeca ?

Zijn vast wel mensen met aanvulling!

----------


## Sikkie

Rinus,

Ok, je hebt gelijk, maar dit waren de bedrijven die ik zo even kon opnoemen. Movinghead heeft dat alles even mooi aangevuld.

Ik denk dat bij die kleine studententheaters (5?) er 1 betaalde vaste kracht. Bij mij in de USVA hebben we 1 hoofdtechnicus, en die werkt gemiddeld ongeveer 2 dagen in de week bij ons. Dan hebben we nog een stuk of 8 vrijwilligers waaronder ik.

Groet,

Tom

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Laten we Ampco en Flashlight niet vergeten, ieder goed voor een man of 20?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Daan,

Dan heb jij nu het initiatief genomen tot de agglomeratie Utrecht.
Een man of 20 per company...?
Toen ik (in 1997) bij Flashlight wegging stonden er ruim 100 man op de loonlijst. Zal toch niet veel minder geworden zijn. 
Zeker samen met Ampco/Metam haal je dat aantal vast wel. 

En in Utrecht/Maarssen hebben we ook nog: 
Heuvelman = 15 - 25?
Frontline = 10 ?
Rigging Box = 5 ?
LGH = 2 ?
StadsSchouwburg = 15 ?
Kikkertheater = 3 ?
RASA = 3 ?
VLPS = 3 ?

En dan mag een ander nu doorgaan ook he?
Utrechters - Help 's es effies jochies? Wa'h!?

Mag ik ook de stedelijke regio Nijmegen - Arnhem een keer horen?
(Gerrit waar blijf je?)

En de Parkstad Limburg regio?

----------


## jurjen_barel

In "mijn" plaatselijke mini-theater:
- techniek: 2
- Horeca/deur: 1 (helpt bij beiden [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])
- Diversen (weet simpelweg niet waar ze bijhoren [:I]): 6

Ff snel met de adreslijst erbij.  :Big Grin:

----------


## daantje

amersfoort:
expressive 8
atlantic 15?
de flint 15
de lieve vrouw 10
enzo kan ik nog wel ff door gaan met de café's etc.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door daantje_
> 
> amersfoort:
> expressive 8
> atlantic 15?
> de flint 15
> de lieve vrouw 10
> enzo kan ik nog wel ff door gaan met de café's etc.



Dan ook doen, hè!!!

Expressive ? en Atlantic ?
Ken ik beiden niet [:I] [:I] [:I] [8)] 
verhuur oid?
en is dat alles aan verhuurbedrijven in Amersfoort

----------


## Robert

EINDHOVEN

De gouden gids geeft voor regio Eindhoven 55 bedrijven in de categorie "Geluidsinstallaties - verhuur", 
58 bedrijven in de categorie "audiovisuele studio's en producties", 
30 bedrijven in de categorie "geluidsopnamestudio's"
16 bedrijven in de catehorie "Geluidsinstallaties", 
11 bedrijven in de categorie "geluidstechniek"
4 bedrijven in de categorie "drive-in shows"
3 bedrijven in de categorie "theaterverlichting"
1 bedrijf in de categorie "video faciliteiten en producties"

Dit zijn 178 bedrijven (minus de dubbeltellingen) voor regio Eindhoven. Daar komt dan nog alle horeca / theaters / concertzalen bij, en ook alle bedrijven die niet in de gouden gids staan.

Mijn conclusie: "we" zijn met veel. 


Misschien een ander idee om het aantal hobbyisten te bepalen: Wie weet hoeveel mensen op zijn middelbare school iets (voor de hobby) met licht en geluid doen? En hoeveel mensen zitten op je school?

Bij mij deden er ongeveer 10 mensen iets met licht en geluid op 1600 leerlingen. Dus 1 op 160. Als deze verhouding in de rest van Nederland ook geldt hebben we zo'n 100.000 hobbyisten in Nederland rondlopen.

Kan trouwens wel kloppen naar mijn idee, want als je aan het werk bent op een feest met tussen de 160 en 320 mensen zijn er altijd wel één of twee die ook.....

 :Smile: 

Groeten! Robert

----------


## som

kampen; groep 1
stadsgehoorzaal 3 techies en een toneelmeester.
dixo    1  ,  3 man
dixo/pa 2  ,  5of6 man (zit er 1 op de schopstoel)

groep 2
klein pa'tje        1 ,  1 man
klein pa'tje        2 ,  1 man
klein pa'tje/dixo   3 ,  1 man
man met alleen een karaoke set ,1 man
en zo uit het blote hoofd 5 freelancers

----------


## rinus bakker

wow Robert,
dat is een indrukwekkend staatje!

Is die 'regio Eindhoven' ook begrensd?
Ik zie in de Gouden Gids soms advertentie-vermeldingen vanuit hele andere delen van het land,
of bestaat er een echte 'regio Eindhoven' (bijv. Eindhoven/Veldhoven/Valkenswaard en/of Helmond? ??)
Een extra blik op jouw mooie lijstje: 
stel eens een 25% ondertelling 
180 + 45 = 225 organisaties met (gemiddeld?) 2,5 man (gewoon een dikke gok...) = 562 man
Regionaal ca. 250.000 inwoners = op elke 400 inwoners een techneut?
Bij 16.000.000 inwoners is dat 40.000 techneuten. Wow.
Maar stedelijke regio's zullen vast wel oververtegenwoordiging met zich meebrengen.
Delen we dat door een factor 3 (puur een willekeurige aanname/gok) 
- dan zitten we nog steeds op 13.000 man/vrouw.
Mijn overtuiging was ook dat we met veel meer zijn 
dan die armzalig slecht bij elkaar gesprokkelde 5000 man van dat OSAT onderzoek.
(En het kan dus ook prima zonder eerst weer te mekkeren voor een onderzoeks-subsidie.)

Leuk om mee verder te stoeien vind ik deze bliksem-enquete in elk geval wel.

Blijf meedoen!

----------


## LuxProDeo

- Aanvulling Utrecht -





> citaat:
> Werftheater : 2?
> Huis aan de Werf : 10?
> Utrechts Centrum voor de Kunsten : 8
> Academietheater: 4?
> Studio T: ???
> Cultureel Centrum Parnassos: 8?
> Circus Jopie: 2?
> Zimich: ???



Studio T: laatste keer dat ik er was (alweer tijdje geleden): 3 vast en een hele rits vrijwillige studenten.

Kikker: zijn er zeker meer dan 3 (schatting Rinus) - het theater is namelijk sinds enkele jaren weer open na een verbouwing en heeft nu een grote en een kleine zaal, met een reeks vaste krachten en -veel- vrijwilligers. De oude Kikker is in dit gebouw de kleine zaal en de grote zaal is een behoorlijke black box.

Ook in Utrecht: de Berenkuil, theaterverzamelgebouw met vier eigen zalen en een hele rits voornamelijk reizende jeugdtheatergezelschappen erin. En op hetzelfde terrein (veeartsenijterrein) zitten ook nog de Paardenkathedraal en 't Barre Land.

Dan heb je ook nog het theater van het Moluks Historisch museum of hoe dat heet. En dan werken er ook nog mensen bij Tivoli / de Helling, Vredenburg en Ekko. En wellicht heeft de Stairway ook nog wel personeel voor als ze bandjes hebben.

En er zitten nog kleinere verhuurbedrijven zoals Spot & Speaker. En volgens mij ook de nodige types die zelfstandig opereren zoals Uri Rapaport en de zwijn- en oma-temmers van TenFeet. (Ten Feet vereisen toch minimaal 5 man?)

En inderdaad, in de Utrechtse theaters kom je altijd dezelfde mensen tegen.

En mocht Rinus nog helemaal los willen op een statistische correlatie analyse van dit topic en "vrouwen in het vak": in Kikker werken minstens twee technicae, waarvan er 1 ook in Vredenburg werkt.

LuxProDeo

----------


## rinus bakker

Soms zit ik dus te laag en soms te hoog =
= gemiddeld aardig in de buurt?

----------


## JohnHa

TCA  = 5 man
Theaterhotel = 3 man vast, rest oproepkrachten
HOF 88 = geen (wordt door TCA verzorgd)
Emotech verzorgt allen elektrotechniek, geen theatertechniek.
Horeca heeft bij mijn weten geen vaste mensen in dienst.

----------


## deurklink

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JohnHa_
> 
> TCA  = 5 man
> Theaterhotel = 3 man vast, rest oproepkrachten
> HOF 88 = geen (wordt door TCA verzorgd)
> Emotech verzorgt allen elektrotechniek, geen theatertechniek.
> Horeca heeft bij mijn weten geen vaste mensen in dienst.



Had al antwoord van jou verwacht John. Euhm volgens mij heeft stam/shamrock/belg Mark in dienst? (misschien kan hij daar zelf meer over vertellen?) En dacht dat de Vergane Glorie nu een huis dj heeft!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
>  Euhm volgens mij heeft stam/shamrock/belg Mark in dienst? (misschien kan hij daar zelf meer over vertellen?) En dacht dat de Vergane Glorie nu een huis dj heeft!



Jup, daar werkt Mark (DJ_Mark hier?). En bij de Shamrock werkt min. al 1 dame, want daar heeft Mark nu een oogje op (tevergeefs).  :Wink:  Hij raakt er tegen mij niet over uitgepraat.  :Smile:

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Het valt me op dat je al vrij hoog zit Rinus. Ik bedoel als je kijkt naar het aantal VASTE krachten binnen zo'n bedrijf. Veel bedrijven in Groningen werken met losse krachten en free-lancers. Ik werk zelf ook als losse kracht, dan voor de Oosterpoort, dan voor Pro-Vision, dan voor RentAmp, dan voor de stadsschouwburg, dan voor de Martiniplaza en ook nog op m'n vaste stek in The Palace. En zo velen met mij. Mensen die ik ken van lichtpunt zitten ook veel in de Plaza. Martiniplaza heeft maar drie personen in vaste dienst voor productie/theater. Verder is het allemaal losse krachten. Terwijl dat toch 1 van de grootsten van Noord-Nederland is.
> 
> Ik zit me net te bedenken dat ik eigenlijk even rond zou moeten bellen maar ik denk dat je schattingen te hoog zijn.
> Hier de mijne plusminus:
> 
> RentAmp = 2
> Hof Audio = 10
> ...



Aanvulling,

Frans Hempen ( pro. voor zover ik weet 1)
J.D.P. ( hobby 3 pers.)
Starlight ( pro. 1 pers.)
Taaudio (pro. 1 pers.)
Wigo's audiosupport ?

Zijn ze vast nog niet helemaal

----------


## Jan Kortbeek

Aanvulling Regio Utrecht:

CC. de Speeldoos, Baarn: 3 technici
New Devise, Baarn: 5
Production Partner, Maarssen: 4
Pim Jacobs theater, Maarssen: 1
Het Singer theater, Laren: 5 (waarvan 1 in Baarn)
En mezelf: 1

Als er weer wat tebinnen schiet hoor je het wel.

Groeten,

Jan

----------


## rinus bakker

Alweer mijn dank
we zijn volgens mij echt met een aardige club.
Dat wordt een leuk setje aan sommen - maar gelukkig bestaan er spreadsheets.
Ik wacht nog ff met er eens aan te beginnen (- beetje druk op dit moment).
Maar keep going zou ik zeggen

En kan iemand dit lijstje 

Nog wat bedrijfjes, stichtingen enz enz...
USVA
Vera
Universiteitstheater
Simplon
Palace
Alexander zondag
Klinker
Soundmasters
BSE
Powersound
AP Stage Equipment
AuditionSoundsys Geluidsverhuur 
HMB Signaal
Conference Geluidsverhuur
Mertens Sound & Light
Samsam Professioneel Licht en Geluid
Geert Thijs
Kruithuis Het
Bernleftheater
Grand Theatre
Kielzog 't- CKC
De Molenberg Cultureel Centrum
RESP Showproductions
Erwin & Müller Showtechniek

ook kwa "personele bezetting" nog wat aanvullen?

----------


## vasco

*Zoetermeer*
NFGD - ken er 4 maar schat 17 totaal voor afd. verhuur
Alles Audio - 1 (weet ik, verder geen idee)
Presentation Partner - 6
HVA Toneel - 2
Stadstheater - 9 (dit weet ik 100% zeker  :Big Grin: )
CKC - 4 (deze ook  :Big Grin: )
De Graanschuur - 3
Boerderij - 2 + 5 vrijwillgers
Locomotion - 4
Amphion - 2
Chaos - 2
Spetters - 1
ZFM - 7
DJ Tim & DJ Bob - 2
Wesp - 3 (100% zeker)
MB Productions - 1 (en ook deze weet ik 100% zeker)

[EDIT]
Nog even aantallen bij gezet op verzoek van Rinus zover ik het weet/schat.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Vasco,

Als je al die company-namen wel kent - heb je dan helemaal geen weet of schatting van de aantallen mensen die er werken?.

Ik ken wel een hoop van die bedrijven/organisaties,
maar ga er niet van uit dat ik bij elke naam die ik niet ken,
er maar 1 man full-time 'entertainment'-techneut is.
Wie helpt ons verder met de DenHaag/Rijswijk + Pijnacker + Zoetermeer-lijst.

(En dan zoeken we ook meteen door naar een Delft, Leiden, enz opgave?)

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hallo,

Hierdan wat me zo vlug van de "echte" regio eindhoven te binnen schiet:
Rombouts 5-10
Purple 20-30
ziterinhelmondnogeenwaarikdenaamnietvanweet 5-10
technobase 0-5
bazelmans 0-5
stadschouwburg EHV 5-10
frits philips 5-10

en dan nog tal van kleinere verhuur bedrijfjes, waaronder ik zelf, schat dat daar alles samen ook nog een mannetje of 150 fulltime rond hobbelt......

----------


## Robert

Vooruit dan maar  :Smile: 

Regio Eindhoven - aanvulling:

Hoevenaars licht en geluid --&gt; 2
Konig Geluidstechniek --&gt; 1 
TST --&gt; 2 of 3 
Theater het klein --&gt; 2 
Ceestijn --&gt; geen idee
Nikita licht en geluid --&gt; 2 of 3 
Rabbit --&gt; 1 
Extreme geluid --&gt; geen idee
Foolen --&gt; geen idee
AVS --&gt; 2
Sound Support --&gt; 1
Derksen --&gt; 1


Schijndel (Purple) is trouwens nog best een pittig eindje rijden van Eindhoven...

O, en bij Technobase werken volgens mij 2 mensen vast.

Grtz. Robert

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> ...



Inderdaad er schoten mij nog een aantal te binnen.

Smit geluidstechniek ( pro 3? pers.)
Powerdsound ?
CDP ( pro 1 pers.)
Select audio of JMP ( pro 1pers.) nee is niet failliet
Spron ( pro ? pers.)
Soundmasters ( ? ) Weet overdrive wel :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wij hebben ongeveer 20 vaste VAR-rers, waarvan er 2 echt professioneel te noemen zijn. Verder nog een aantal jongens die goed op weg zijn, en de bekende roadie's mogen natuurlijk ook niet ontbreken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo (iCe),

kun je iets specifieker zijn met "Wij hebben ongeveer...."

wie zijn 'wij' 
en vooral ook 
'waar' zitten 'wij' (welke regio praten 'we' dan over).

en kun je het onderscheid aan geven tussen 
- vaste VAR-er
- echt professionele vaste VAR-er
- goed op weg jongens
- bekende roadies (zijn er dan ook "onbekende roadies" - daar vast wel een keer een monument+vlam voor worden opgericht).
- roadies

----------


## elmer

Waarschijnlijk werken er bij Erwin & muller showtechniek 3-4mensen vast in dienst. 

de groeten

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> *Zoetermeer*
> Alles Audio - 1 (weet ik, verder geen idee)



Alles Audio bestaat al een aantal jaar niet meer (failissement).

Er waren (volgens mij...) drie eigenaren, waarvan je er nog steeds 1 mee mag tellen in deze rekensom, werkt nu freelance vanuit de regio Den Haag.

LuxProDeo

----------


## rinus bakker

En die werkt dan nu als: 'Noppes Audio'?  [8)] 
- 
Dit is iig maar een te verwaarlozen correctie op de tot nu toe behoorlijk indrukwekkende lijst(en).

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo (iCe),
> 
> 1) kun je iets specifieker zijn met "Wij hebben ongeveer...."
> 
> 2) wie zijn 'wij' 
> en vooral ook 
> 3) 'waar' zitten 'wij' (welke regio praten 'we' dan over).
> ...



1) Nee, ik zie ook wel eens jongens voorbij komen die ik nog nooit eerder gezien had, dus vandaar. 20 is een aardige schatting.
2) www.muss.nl www.idak.nl www.tralie.nl hebben alledrie ongeveer dezelfde crew; alhoewel er natuurlijk een aantal zijn met specialismes hier en daar (studio/licht/draadloze techniek/etc)
3) Etten-Leur omgeving Breda. Wij worden hier in ons stadje aangesterkt door de mannen (/vrouwen?) van StagePro en 2 techs. in theater de Nobelaer. Ik hoorde laatst dat er nog een bedrijf bijgekomen is, maar die ken ik verder niet. De plaatselijke drive-inn showtjes heb ik geen idee van met hoeveel ze zijn
4)
te beginnen met 3x een directeur
- vaste VAR-er: 4
- echt professionele vaste VAR-er: 1
- goed op weg jongens: 5
- bekende roadies:10 wanneer je met bekend bedoeld dat ze weten wat ze met de spullen moeten doen
- roadies: 0

Okee dat zijn er dan 23. Ik denk dat er op het moment maar 4 zijn die niet zelfstandig kunnen werken, de rest is goed genoeg om een (simpel) bandje te doen.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> Dit is iig maar een te verwaarlozen correctie op de tot nu toe behoorlijk indrukwekkende lijst(en).



Wie het kleine niet eert... etc. [ :Embarrassment: )] :Wink: 

Maar: heb voor de regio Duh Haag nog maar weinig theater voor bij zien komen, dus bij deze nog een bijdrage op dat vlak:

THEATERS o.a.
Koninklijke Schouwburg
Lucent Danstheater + Dr. Anton Philpszaal
Circustheater
Korzo
De Regentes
Diligentia
Theater Pepijn
Zcala [voorheen: Theater van het Volksbuurtmuseum]
Zeebelt

GEZELSCHAPPEN o.a.
Het Nationale Toneel
Nederlands Dans Theater [huisgezelschap Lucent]
Toneelgroep De Appel [tevens eigen theater]
Stella Den Haag
Alba
Drang
Tom Stuart [Dutch Don't Dance Division]

OVERIGE LOCATIES o.a.
Nederlands Congres Centrum [wordt verbouwd o.i.d. - geen North Sea daar dit jaar i.i.g. ?]

REGIO THEATERS o.a.
De Veste, Delft
Schouwburg, Rijswijk
De Tobbe, Voorburg

In Delft zit verder ook nog een rits verhuurbedrijven: Improve, Unit Sound, Westamp, Westland AV.

Aantallen zijn voor de Hagenezen.

LuxProDeo

----------


## rinus bakker

Oh Oh ..... Duh Haagh,

wah blaifuh die gutalluh?

fooh zoh staod met balluh.... 
motte dat grohtuh saifuhrs sein.

----------


## Robert

Schoot me nog te binnen dat we in Eindhoven ook nog de Effenaar hebben, maar ik weet niet hoeveel mensen daar werken. 

En bij Plaza Futura werken ook technici vast in dienst dacht ik. En waarschijnlijk ook wel bij het centrum voor de kunsten (CVK. En ook bij Zuidelijk Toneel Hollandia. Verder hebben we nog theater de Schalm in Veldhoven en het Vestzaktheater in Son.

Misschien dat andere hier wat meer weten over aantallen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> Schoot me nog te binnen dat we in Eindhoven ook nog de Effenaar hebben, maar ik weet niet hoeveel mensen daar werken. 
> 
> En bij Plaza Futura werken ook technici vast in dienst dacht ik. En waarschijnlijk ook wel bij het centrum voor de kunsten (CVK. En ook bij Zuidelijk Toneel Hollandia. Verder hebben we nog theater de Schalm in Veldhoven en het Vestzaktheater in Son.
> 
> Misschien dat andere hier wat meer weten over aantallen...



En muziekcentrum Frits Philips, waar ze ook minstens 3 techs hebben, waarschijnlijk nog wel meer ook.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuxProDeo_
> 
> REGIO THEATERS o.a.
> De Veste, Delft
> Schouwburg, Rijswijk
> De Tobbe, Voorburg



Ik vind dat: Camuz, Leidschendam er dan ook wel bij mag. [} :Smile: ]
Is ook regio Haaglanden en scheelt nauwelijks met De Tobbe.

Getallen van dit theater heb ik (meen ik) al eens gepost, zal ff terugzoeken.

/edit:



> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> In "mijn" plaatselijke mini-theater:
> - techniek: 2
> - Horeca/deur: 1 (helpt bij beiden [])
> - Diversen (weet simpelweg niet waar ze bijhoren [:I]): 6
> 
> Ff snel met de adreslijst erbij.



Dat zijn de dames.
In totaal zullen ze ongeveer 30 vrijwilligers hebben, niet allemaal iedere dag tegelijk aanwezig gelukkig.  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Mag ik het proberen? Wel graag corrigeren als ik er naast zit!

Koninklijke Schouwburg   = 10 - 15
Lucent Danstheater + Dr. Anton Philpszaal  = 10 - 15
Circustheater  =  10 - 15  (incl. de Lion King techneuten dan wel)
Korzo    =  5 - 10  ?
De Regentes   =  5 ?
Diligentia   =  5 ?
Theater Pepijn   = 5 ?
Zcala [voorheen: Theater van het Volksbuurtmuseum]  = 1  ?
Zeebelt  =  ?   1  ?

Het Nationale Toneel    =  5 - 10  ?
Nederlands Dans Theater [huisgezelschap Lucent]  =  5 - 10  ?
Toneelgroep De Appel [tevens eigen theater]  =  5 - 10  ?
Stella Den Haag   =  ?  2 - 5 ?
Alba    =  2  ? 
Drang    =  2  ?
Tom Stuart [Dutch Don't Dance Division]  =  1 - 3 ?

Nederlands Congres Centrum (ik weet dat al dat personeel in dienstverband is bij Bourgonje BV)

De Veste, Delft  =   5 - 8  ?
Schouwburg, Rijswijk  =  5  ?
De Tobbe, Voorburg   =  5  ?

In Delft zit verder ook nog een rits verhuurbedrijven: 
Improve  = 5 - 10  ? 
Unit Sound  =  5  ?
Westamp  =  2 - 5  ?
Westland AV  =  2 - 5  ?

btw - een "rits" is toch vast wel meer dan 4 .... 
anders is het wel een heel kort "ritsie" dan krijg je de 'sluiting' niet eens van zijn plaats.

Hoe ver zit ik er deze keer naast?


Waar rekenen we het Westland toe? (bv. Naaldwijk?)

En zitten er in Schiedam, Spijkenisse, Vlaardingen, Maassluis, Rozenburg enz enz enz (ook regio Rotterdam) nog noemenswaardige verhuurbedrijven of drive-ins.
Ik weet bijv. dat er een 
Passenger Terminal in R'dam is met "theater-uitstraling". 
En hoe heet Nighttown tegenwoordig ook al weer...
En bij Ahoy' lopen vast ook wel een paar huistechnici.

(De theaters zijn daar in die regio wel zo ongeveer uit te zoeken, 
maar de "dancings, disco's en kroegen" enz zal ik waarschijnlijk nooit allemaal kunnen kennen).

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> En muziekcentrum Frits Philips, waar ze ook minstens 3 techs hebben, waarschijnlijk nog wel meer ook.



Ja maar die had WS Soundexpresse al genoemd.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik was eens even begonnen om al die gegevens in Excel te gaan zetten....
leuke lijst inmiddels, maar dan moet je van alle regio's ook het inwoneraantal weten.
En toen ben ik maar eens gan zoeken bij allerlei gemeente-websites.
Ook zeer leerzaam over hoe bij sommige gemeenten dit soort info op de site 
in een keer te vinden is, en je bij andere dit gewoon niet kan vinden.
En ik heb het nu FF te lekker druk dus leg het maar even aan de kant, 
of ga er sprokkelgewijs gewoon me verder.
In de tussentijd is elke verdere informatie natuurlijk welkom.

----------


## deurklink

Kan je die lijst niet posten o.i.d. ? Zodat wij kunnen zien wat de stand is en wat er al geweest is!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo deurklink,

Ik heb nu de totale(-tussen)stand per stad / streek / regio opgeteld,
dus niet meer per company of theater. (ik ben niet zo'n typegeit)
Daarin zie je dus ook niet in detail wie/wat er al genoemd is.
Mij lijkt het dat je daarvoor even langs de postings moet lopen om jouw eigen regio FF op te zoeken.
(Ik heb zelf het hele topic van de week een keer uitgeprint.)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tijdens mn werkzaamheden in het Chasse Theater in Breda afgelopen week ben ik al zeker een 20-tal verschillende zwarte t-shirtjes tegengekomen. Dat was dan verspreid over 2 dagen, maar ik schat dat er daar toch zeker zo'n 30 man aan het werk is waarvan er wel 10 vast zullen zijn. Ken toevallig een van de techs die ook wel eens hier zit, dus zal eens even kijken of hij kan vertellen hoeveel mensen er daar rondwandelen. 

Valt het jullie overigens ook op dat er een ontzettend verschil zit in de vriendelijkheid van de huis technici? In bepaalde regio's weet je al redelijk zeker dat het een ongezellige dag gaat worden nog voordat je er bent, terwijl we dat hier in Brabant toch wel anders doen  :Wink: . Het is mij tijdens m'n theatertour erg opgevallen, vraag me af of dat nu aan ons lag of dat het inderdaad zo is.

Na navraag:
Chassé Breda:
20 vast
10 op oproepbasis

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Mag ik het proberen? Wel graag corrigeren als ik er naast zit!
> 
> De Tobbe, Voorburg   =  5  ?



Volgens mij heeft De Tobbe er toch aanzienlijk meer. [B)]

Ik ken niet bijzonder veel mensen daar, maar ik schat dat er toch wel rond de 10 technici zitten. Zo niet, dan meer.  :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> [Schijndel (Purple) is trouwens nog best een pittig eindje rijden van Eindhoven...



Is 25 kilometer een pittig eindje ?

----------


## fredje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Mag ik het proberen? Wel graag corrigeren als ik er naast zit!
> [size=1]
> 
> Nederlands Congres Centrum (ik weet dat al dat personeel in dienstverband is bij Bourgonje BV)



Hoi Rinus,

Bij Bourgonje ( incl.World Forum = ex-NCC ) werken momenteel 46 man fulltime.

(waarvan 14 permanent World Forum, de VNOF Rotterdam, Mediapark Hilversum en Papendal Arnhem, de rest van de verhuurafdeling vanaf onze vestiging Forepark Den Haag, soms in onze vaste lokaties, en uiteraard buiten de deur ).

Daarnaast aangevuld met (vaste)freelancers en part-timers( dit uiteraard zeer afhankelijk van de werkdrukte ).

Groet,
Fred.

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> ...



Nou ja goed... ik bedoelde dat het wat mij betreft niet echt onder regio Eindhoven valt. Het ligt trouwens nog dichter bij Den Bosch dan bij Eindhoven.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Fred,
was je jezelf soms vergeten?

PS:
Ik zal FF in mijn agenda zetten dat ik Rogier nog moet bellen....
Beetje druk!

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> ...



Soundmasters (hobby 2 pers.) [8D]
Powersound (pro 3 pers.)
AP Total Event & Stage Equipment (pro 1 pers.)

[u]Van andere bedrijven heb ik wel een idee maar weet ik niet zeker:</u>
SamSam (pro 2 pers.??)
HMB (pro 3 pers.??)
BSE (pro 3 pers.??)

[u]Wat mij nog te binnen schiet:</u>
Anne Homann (pro 2 pers.??)
Disco Techno/ DTL laser (pro 3 pers.??)
BB-Systems (hobby 2 pers.)
Showtrade (pro ?? pers.)
Dia Licht & Geluid (pro ?? pers.)

Van RentAmp,CDP, Wigo en Spron  had ik nog niet eerder gehoord, wat doen die precies? En JMP nog maar 1 persoon? Die hebben ook geen makkelijke tijden gehad hoor...

Maar veel freelancers idd in Groningen. En het wordt best druk hiero [} :Smile: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> 
> 
> [u]Van andere bedrijven heb ik wel een idee maar weet ik niet zeker:</u>
> SamSam (pro 2 pers.??)
> HMB (pro 3 pers.??)
> BSE (pro 3 pers.??)
> 
> ...



Sam sam pro?  ECHT NIET
Van DIA weet ik dat de eigenaar het erbij doet en alleen dry hire.
(hoewel deze info wel enige jaren oud is kan dus veranderd zijn.)
CDP is Chris Dusselejee, freelance tech. ( doet onder andere Hooked on Red )
Rentamp is toch best bekend in grunn. Doet veel festivals.( ik meen dat ze o.a. materiaal verhuren aan Hooked on Red )

JMP heeft inderdaad een roerige tijd meegemaakt maar Jannes is de boel weer op de poten aan het zetten. Zag op de website nog een naam staan, dus Jannes heeft weer versterking.

Doet DTL nog verhuur licht en geluid? Ik hoorde laatst, via de tam tam, dat ze nu een discotheek hebben en alleen nog lasers verhuren.

Spron doet veel in wielerrondes en atletiek en dergelijke. Qua geluid doen zover ik wet alleen 100V.

Wigo, geeft slagwerkles voor zijn beroep en doet verhuur licht en geluid erbij. Hij doet tevens opnames.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als we vanuit het hele land zo gedetailleerd geinformeerd raken als uut Grunn,
dan kan ik beter nog even wachten met uitwerken van die lijsten
- doe ik trouwens toch wel want op dit moment hebbik het veel te druk - 
Maar de overheersende indruk blijft toch: we zijn met velen!

Veel meer dan die onderzoekskwiebus van OSAT (Overleg Scholing Arbeidsmarkt Theatertechniek) ooit voor mogelijk had gehouden. Maar ja, die heeft dan ook een navel gehad zo groot als een complete toneeltoren, en een tunnelvisie zo beperkt als de technische ruimte op de bovenste verdieping(en) van menige schouwburg of concertzaal.

Wordt vervolgd.

----------


## Sikkie

en ik heb er nog een vanuit het hoge noorden rinus!

namelijk: My Facilities

http://www.myfacilities.nl/

en ik heb ff gebeld, hier werken 5 mensen.
Groet,

Tom

----------


## Overdrive

Oeps My Facilities idd nog, dan meteen nog ff de buren, Eringa Media.

Even een update GRONINGEN:
RentAmp = 2
Hof Audio = 10
Bano = 10
Stadsschouwburg = 10 - 15 
Oosterpoort = 9
Sikko-Cazemier = 3
Pro-Vision = 6
Lichtpunt Theatertechniek = 5
USVA = 9
Vera
Prinsjes theater = 22 
Universiteitstheater
Simplon
Palace
Alexander zondag
Klinker
BSE
Powersound (pro 3 pers.)
AP Stage Equipment (pro 1 pers.)
AuditionSoundsys Geluidsverhuur 
HMB Signaal
Conference Geluidsverhuur
Mertens Sound & Light
Samsam Professioneel Licht en Geluid
Geert Thijs
Kruithuis Het
Bernleftheater
Grand Theatre
Kielzog 't- CKC
De Molenberg Cultureel Centrum
RESP Showproductions
Erwin & Müller Showtechniek
Frans Hempen
J.D.P. ( hobby 3 pers.)
Starlight ( pro. 1 pers.)
Taaudio (pro. 1 pers.)
Wigo's audiosupport 
Smit geluidstechniek 
CDP ( pro 1 pers.)
Select audio of JMP ( pro 1pers.) nee is niet failliet
Spron 
Soundmasters (hobby 2 pers.)[8D]
Anne Homann 
Disco Techno/ DTL laser 
BB-Systems (hobby 2 pers.)
Showtrade 
Dia Licht & Geluid 
My Facilities (pro 5 pers.)
Eringa Media

Alle schattingen even achterwegen gelaten, schiet je niet veel mee op.

----------


## Sikkie

even updat voor overdrive van de USVA:

Hier werken 9 mensen, waarvan 1 betaald. Dat is de hoofdtechnika(?schrijf je dat zo?).
Er is nog een vacature...

en het UT (universiteitstheater) zal ook zo iets hebben.

In het Prinsenstheater werken 22vrijwilligers, die heb je nog niet overdrive!!
Groet,

Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

Spreken we nu nog steeds over de wijde omtrek van Groningen-stad?
of hebben we het nu feitelijk toch over de hele in de provincie?
Als we het over de hele provincie hebben zijn er wel erg veel ? open gebleven.
Dan wordt de verhoudingsfactor wel heel onzeker... 

En volgens mij zit er in het Grand Theatre toch tenminste 1 profie techneut. 
Of is Andre Pronk daar inmiddels weg? En volgens mij was hij daar echt niet de enige.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> ...



Moet even verder met mijn werk, een aantal weet ik niet als ik weer tijd heb kijk zoek ze even op.

----------


## Sikkie

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_

Oeps My Facilities idd nog, dan meteen nog ff de buren, Eringa Media.

Even een update GRONINGEN:
RentAmp = 2      Groningen stad
Hof Audio = 10   Haren
Bano = 10        Groningen stad
Stadsschouwburg = 10 - 15     Groningen stad
Oosterpoort = 9   Groningen stad
Sikko-Cazemier = 3   LeekP
ro-Vision = 6    Groningen stad
Lichtpunt Theatertechniek = 5        Groningen stad
USVA = 9   Groningen stad
Vera             Groningen stad
Prinsjes theater = 22   Groningen stad
Universiteitstheater   Groningen stad
Simplon          Groningen stad
Palace           Groningen stad
Alexander zondag  Zuidwolde
Klinker          Winschoten
BSE              Groningen stad
Powersound (pro 3 pers.)   Ten Boer     
AP Stage Equipment (pro 1 pers.)   Groningen stad
AuditionSoundsys Geluidsverhuur   Groningen stad 
HMB Signaal      Groningen stad
Conference Geluidsverhuur   Oude Pekela
Conference Lichtverhuur   Stadskanaal
Mertens Sound & Light          Groningen stad
Samsam Professioneel Licht en Geluid    Delfzijl
Geert Thijs      Stadskanaal
Kruithuis Het    Groningen stad 
Bernleftheater   Usquert
Grand Theatre         Groningen stad
Kielzog 't- CKC       Hoogezand
De Molenberg Cultureel Centrum     Delfzijl
RESP Showproductions   Groningen stad
Erwin & Müller Showtechniek       Groningen stad
Frans Hempen       Wildervank
J.D.P. ( hobby 3 pers.)    Delfzijl
Starlight ( pro. 1 pers.)  Starlight
Taaudio (pro. 1 pers.)     Roden
Wigo's audiosupport        Roderesch
Smit geluidstechniek       Hoogezand
CDP ( pro 1 pers.)         Hoogezand
Select audio of JMP ( pro 1pers.) nee is niet failliet
Spron                      Groningen
Soundmasters (hobby 2 pers.) [Ten Boer ?]
Anne Homann 
Disco Techno/ DTL laser Tynaarlo
BB-Systems (hobby 2 pers.)   Winsum
Showtrade   Assen 
Dia Licht & Geluid   Assen 
My Facilities (pro 5 pers.)   Groningen stad
Eringa Media   Groningen stad

Alle schattingen even achterwegen gelaten, schiet je niet veel mee op.
</

----------


## Sikkie

Alleen een probleempje, als ik in een bedrijvengids op Licht + Geluid zoek, krijg ik nog veeeeel meer kleine bedrijfjes, die zou je dan ook allemaal moeten meetellen.

Maar kun je via de Kamer van Koophander er niet achterkomen hoeveel mensen er staan geregisteerd als licht of geluidstechnicus? Want ik neem aan dat echt freelancers ook een KvK nummer moeten hebben.

Greetz,

Tom

----------


## Overdrive

Powersound = Groningen stad
Soundmasters = Bedum [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Anne Homan = Smilde

----------


## Sikkie

http://www.trouweninderegio.nl/index...brubriekID=014

powersound is toch echt Ten Boer hoor!

Ik kan er niks aan doen, klik maar es ff op de link

Greetz,

Tom

----------


## Overdrive

Geloof me, ik werk er  :Wink: 

Narvikweg 9d, de buren van Bano  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Oplossing?:
er zijn twee "Powersounds"?
En waarschijnlijk nog wel zo'n 500 meer in heel Europa!

----------


## Overdrive

Zover ik weet zijn er 2 in Nederland (Coevorden, Groningen) en 1 in Belgie. Zullen vast wel meer zijn...

Ik was vergeten te melden dat Ten Boer de lokatie was van enkele jaartjes terug. Dus 1 Powersound in Groningen.

Dat was Groningen, who's next [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][?]

----------


## Sikkie

oooooooooooooooooow, zeg dat dat man :Smile:

----------


## Sikkie

en heb je al een voorlopige schatting gemaakt Rinus?

Greetz,

Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

Eigenlijk is het nu te druk om daar eens een halve of hele dag goed voor te gaan zitten.
En met nog meer hele en halve schattingen, komen we ook niet veel verder dan: we zijn met velen!
Patience - maar blijf bijdragen. 

Er zijn nog hele stukken Nederland die in deze sector kennelijk niet of maar amper bestaan...
- Noord-Holland boven het Noordzeekanaal?
- Gelderland?
- Zeeland? en 
- West-Brabant (ten westen van de Eindhovense regio?)
enzovoort
En als de Vlamingen ook zoiets kunnen dan wil ik me daar ook nog wel op storten,
maar niet binnen 2 weken, dat weet ik nu al.
(Die stapel uitgeprinte vellen van dit topic, ligt me een paar keer per week gluiperig aan te kijken op de hoek van mijn werkblad).

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Was de Enschedese ploeg al genoemd?
https://enschedeploeg-ut.virtu.nl/index1.htm
Dit is dus een club met mensen van zeer uiteenlopend niveau en zeker niet full-time (precieze bezetting weet ik niet), maar het zijn er wel veel (tel er 127 in het smoelenboek op de site).

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## rinus bakker

En die stapel is inmiddels bedolven onder een stapel andere en urgentere papieren... shit.
Maar het is zeker NIET zo van: 'uit het oog uit het hart'!
Al vrees ik wel dat maart ook al voorbij is als ik weer op de bodem van de papierstapel terug ben.
Vrijwilligers? 
of kunnen jullie ook nog wel FF wachten?

----------


## Mark-LED

Had dit hele topic nog niet eens ontdekt, tot ik het toevallig via de zoekmachine vond en mijn naam zag. Vandaar de kick.





> TCA  = 5 man
> Theaterhotel = 3 man vast, rest oproepkrachten
> HOF 88 = geen (wordt door TCA verzorgd)
> *Di*motech verzorgt alleen elektrotechniek, geen theatertechniek.
> Horeca heeft bij mijn weten geen vaste mensen in dienst.



Ho ho, horeca heeft wel degelijk vaste mensen!





> Had al antwoord van jou verwacht John. Euhm volgens mij heeft stam/shamrock/belg Mark in dienst? (misschien kan hij daar zelf meer over vertellen?) En dacht dat de Vergane Glorie nu een huis dj heeft!



Daar ben ik inderdaad werkzaam, inmiddels huistech van de 3 bovenstaande gelegenheden, waar nog een 4e bij is gekomen (tapperij) en nog wat losse klusjes zo af en toe buiten deze zaken om, alsnog in de horeca.

Het blijft horeca dus er is niks, maar dan ook niks standaard op locatie aanwezig. En het was elke keer weer behelpen met het materiaal wat je hebt, maar daar is sinds ik zelf ook actief aan het inkopen ben geslagen verandering in gekomen.

Vergane Glorie kan je schrappen, is het Waagplein 1 geworden. Hebben 2 huis-dj's, Rutger & Sander. Vergane Glorie heb ik ook nog gedraaid (in de drukke begin periode).





> Jup, daar werkt Mark (DJ_Mark hier?). En bij de Shamrock werkt min. al 1 dame, want daar heeft Mark nu een oogje op (tevergeefs).  Hij raakt er tegen mij niet over uitgepraat.



Correctie, had!  :Big Grin: 

Werken wel meer dames daar, blijft bij kijken. Kijken mag immers.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sd_2

Het is wel een oude topic, maar dan wil ik ook even mijn visie op (zuid)limbrugse aantallen geven:

 - Stock = 3 vast en 10 freelance
 - Reflexion = 3 vast en 5 freelance
 - Sonic Support = 3 vast en enkele freelance
 - Sound & Light Factory =  2 vast en 15 freelance
 - BOS Audio & Light = 3 vast en 1 freelance (100%  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
 - RL Audio = 2 vast
 - Energy Sound & Vision = 1 vast en 5 freelance
 - Sonotech de Weerdt = 1 vast en 1 freelance
 - en er zullen nog een tig-tal kleine hobbybedrijven zijn 
   waarvan ik geen hoogte heb...

Dit zijn wel allemaal schattingen.... dus pin me er niet op vast!

Mzzl, Dennis

----------


## Lena

> Mijn overtuiging was ook dat we met veel meer zijn 
> dan die armzalig slecht bij elkaar gesprokkelde 5000 man van dat OSAT onderzoek.



Tellen jij (mag ik jij zeggen?) en OSAT dezelfde groep mensen vroeg ik me af. Volgens mij is dit een nauwkeurigheid van lik-mijn-vestje, maar het initiatief is leuk. 

Ik wil dan ook wel een poging wagen...
Wageningen Junushoff - 3
Arnhem Posttheater - 3 (?)
Deventer Bouwkunde - 2 (?)

----------


## rinus bakker

Crisis hé,
ligt dit al een jaar stil?
Het klopt wel dat de stapel paier op die plek inmiddels bijna 20 cm dik is,
maar ik had het idee dat ik een maand of 3a4 met dit onderwerp achterliep.
Wow, nu ook maar hopen dat er niet teveel dingen tussen zitten die geld hadden kunnen opbrengen.....
Tijd om weer een keer 'den papierberg' door te worstelen en kijken wat er inmiddels als aanmaakmateriaal de open haard inkan.
(Geeft zo'n lekker _'politiek-maffioos'_ gevoel: 
alle leesbare bewijzen verbranden!)
Enne
2 Lena,
ook jij bedankt voor de bijdrage.
Ik zal nu toch echt weer eens aan de bak moeten.

Bij de kick-off van de CEN werkgroep in Brussel wist Louis Janssen _'plotseling'_ te melden dat er volgens de VSCD (Vereniging van Schouwburg en Concertzaal Directeuren) in onze sector 10.000 man zouden werken.
Van hen had ik dat nooit vernomen, maar hij beweerde volmondig dat ie het getal vanuit die hoek had vernomen.
Ofwel hoe de _kabouters_, de _clowns_ en _elfjes_ links en rechts weer wat aan duimen gaan zuigen nadat ze eerst aan de _oude magier_ voor zo'n onderzoek geld hebben gegeven. 

Zonde van het verspilde geld, maar er is wel weer eens mee aangetoond dat theaterdirecteuren en zelfbenoemde _deskundo-bobo's_ uit die hoek, heel erg de neiging hebben om in (hun eigen) sprookjes geloven.... 
.... tot het ze even niet zo goed uitkomt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar waarbij ik nog wel FF kwijt wil dat er in die tussentijd (een jaar!) ook weinig moeite is gedaan door andere forummers om deze gegevens een beetje aan te vullen of te verbeteren....
en let op mijn woorden als ik ze dan eenmaal heb verwerkt, dan komt er een hele berg mensen die allemaal (hun lokale) aanvullingen en verbeteringen hebben.
Maar dat is de vloek die rust op dit soort initiatieven .....
(mijn eigen schuld is dus een dikke bult)

----------


## TPL

> ......
> Er zijn nog hele stukken Nederland die in deze sector kennelijk niet of maar amper bestaan...
> .....
> - West-Brabant (ten westen van de Eindhovense regio?)
> enzovoort



Als je alles ten westen van Eindhoven pakt dan heb je opeens wel een heel groot west Brabant. Ik verdeel Brabant zelf altijd in 4 stukken, West (alles regio breda en ten westen daarvan), midden(Regio tilburg) en oost, (Regio Eindhoven en alles ten oosten daarvan) en Noord (Den Bosch en omgeving). En in West is deze branche best wel vertegenwoordigd, 

Ook even gezocht met de goudengids in Regio Breda
audiovisuele studio's en producties 28st
geluidsopnamestudio's 22st 
Geluidsinstallaties 66st
geluidstechniek 6st 
drive-in shows 65st 
theaterverlichting 6 st
video faciliteiten en producties 39st 
theater 16 st
in totaal dus 248 bedrijven(jes) (+ dubbeltellingen (inschrijving op meerdere catogoriën) En zelfs nu heb ik het idee dat dit nog niet alles is, aangezien ik op een aantal kleinere bedrijfjes niet heb zien staan (en ook 1 hele grote miste ik op de lijst).
Dus de brache bestaat hier degelijk wel :P

In de lijst zag ik wel heel veel bedrijfjes staan die meer op de hobby schaal actief zijn dan in de pro wereld (dag in dag uit).

----------


## jimi

> In provincie Groningen:
> 
> RentAmp
> Hof Audio
> Bano
> Stadsschouwburg
> Oosterpoort
> Sikko-Cazemier
> Pro-Vision
> ...



je vergeet ook nog wel wat in de stad
bse en erwin showtechniek horen er toch ook bij?
gr jimi

----------


## DidierB

Hee Rinus, 

nu je toch bezig bent kan je misschien België er even bij doen  :Big Grin:  

"Agglomeratie" Boortmeerbeek: 11500 inwoners


Ampli: 

10 vaste broekslijters die wel eens een lawaaidoos of lichtblik verzetten
+- 20 freelancers max die wel eens ingezet worden (lang niet altijd allemaal tegelijk)


EML: 

moet je eens aan de heren zelf vragen, vooral de verhouding vast/freelancer is mij een mysterie


Tellen layherboeren ook mee?

All Stage:

heb ik al lang geleden opgegeven van hier nog aan uit te kunnen...


Met de hoeveelheden freelancers moet je wel nogal oppassen denk ik: een aantal van de freelancers werken regelmatig of zelfs vaker voor andere firma's / theaters enz, en sommigen hebben ook nog eens een eigen firma (met materiaal bedoel ik dus)... Opletten dus, of je neemt dezelfde mensen soms 4x of meer op in je lijst.

Ik denk dat je dit enkel correct kan doen door echt de namen van de mensen te gaan verzamelen, maar dan ben je echt wel de fiscus achterna aan het gaan  :EEK!:  


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

He Didier....
wat doe je me nu aan...
ik moet eerst nog even de moed verzamelen om het (NL) verhaal ook echt af te maken.... voorzover dat gaat lukken zonder "witte vlekken" op de _entertainment activity_ kaart...
en dan kom jij al aan met (B) gegevens..
Ik gun jou graag de eer om het aan het Zuidkant van onze EU-lidstaat grens uit te gaan zoeken.... of stopt het bij jou ook op te taalgrens?
Bij mij wel, want mijn Frans (Waals?) is een lachertje.
Dus helaas leuke gegevens - maar als er een plaats als Boortmeerbeek representatief zou zijn voor Belgie ben ik snel klaar:
11500 / Ampli+EML+All Stage fulltimers = "BMT" (Boortmeerbeekfactor) Deze BMT dan extrapoleren: 
9.500.000 Belgen / Boortmeerbeekfactor = het entertainemttechneuten aantal.
Be my guest!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo jimi -
als je de oudere postings ook zou nalezen zie je dat daar ook al eens aantallen werkzame mensen / lokatie company zijn gegeven.
Dus die hoop ik van jou dan ook nog eens te lezen.
Enne ...
is er maar 1 SSB/theater in de hele provincie Groningen?
Ik denk dat ik er daarvan al wel meer weet.

----------


## DidierB

> He Didier....
> 
> Ik gun jou graag de eer om het aan het Zuidkant van onze EU-lidstaat grens uit te gaan zoeken....



Ik voel me eerlijk gezegd niet erg aangesproken  :Big Grin:  


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## peterkuli

Rinus, een leuk initiatief dit. Alleen denk ik wel dat de nauwkeurigheid niet heel erg hoog is.
Is het misschien een idee om het anders aan te pakken. We zitten per slot van rekening op een professioneel licht en geluid forum. Als iedereen nou eens het aantal mensen opnoemt die hij kent die prof. aan het werk is in de sector, dan kun je volgens mij een betere schatting maken.

Om zelf eens een begin te maken(hierbij praat ik dus over mensen die in dienst zijn, en niet ingehuurd, exclusief stagiaires):
2 part-time (theater)
3 full-time (theater)
6 full-time (verhuur)

Freelancers kun je achterhalen bij KvK.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dan denk je dat dat wel nauwkeurig is?
Ik verwacht zo een veelvoud aan dubbeltellingen, want ik ken toevallig ook al die (anoniem blijvende) mensen die jij ook kent en genoemd hebt.....
;-)

----------


## peterkuli

op zich heb je wel gelijk, maar ik denk dat dit toch wel de manier is als je het een beetje nauwkeurig wilt weten.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Interessant topic; zie het nu pas.

Voor regio Groningen nog een paar wijzigingen:

*Wigo's Audio Support = 1 persoon
*BSE Licht en Geluid = 3 personen [minimaal]

En JMP (voorheen inderdaad Select Audio) is er toch wel degelijk mee opgehouden. Ken Jannes persoonlijk en hij heeft na zijn oplichting geen enkele betrekkingen meer tot dat bedrijf. (Apparatuur is trouwens laatst ook geveild).

Hobbymatig ben ik hier [in totaal met 3] ook in Roden bezig, onder HBW Licht en Geluid.

Succes met je werk Rinus.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## rene.derksen

> Vooruit dan maar 
> 
> Regio Eindhoven - aanvulling:
> 
> Hoevenaars licht en geluid --&gt; 2
> Konig Geluidstechniek --&gt; 1 
> TST --&gt; 2 of 3 
> Theater het klein --&gt; 2 
> Ceestijn --&gt; geen idee
> ...



Bij elkaar dus:

Rombouts 5-10
Purple 20-30
technobase 0-5
bazelmans 0-5
stadschouwburg EHV 5-10
frits philips 5-10
Hoevenaars licht en geluid - 2
Konig Geluidstechniek - 1 
TST - 2-3 
Theater het klein - 2 
Ceestijn - ?
Nikita licht en geluid - 2-3 
Rabbit - 1 
Extreme geluid - ?
Foolen - ?
AVS - 2
Sound Support - 1
Derksen - 2
ELC lighting - 2-4
De eendracht - 1
BAF - ?
Sound-Light Technology - ?

En zo nog wat.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dank heren dank.
het begint zowaar weer te lopen.... 
Dat is leuk, en nu maar hopen dat we ook wat informatie gaan krijgen uit andere (pas heel summier of helemaal nog niet genoemde) hoeken van het land. Zoals bijvoorbeeld:

- Zeeland?
- Noord-Holland boven het Noordzeekanaal?
- Zuid-Holland buiten de twee grote steden?
- Limburg?
- Twente?
- Achterhoek?
- Flevoland?
Daar moeten aan de vele mensen hier op het forum toch zat "entertainment-bedrijven" bekend zijn met (redelijk/goede) schatting van het aantal vaste en freelance medewerkers?

----------


## peterkuli

Rinus, ondanks dat ik het niet helemaal eens ben met je telling  :Stick Out Tongue:   hier toch even een lijstje voor Twente:

Hecla Hengelo: 3 vast
Orion Oldenzaal: 3 vast
TTM Bathmen: 2 vast
Mega Sound Almelo: 4 vast

Meer ken ik er zo 1,2,3 niet. Misschien is er op het forum nog een tukker  :Smile:   die een aanvulling hier op weet.

----------


## badboyscrew

Purple had laatst nog 43 man in dienst maar dat is wel inc. kantoor personeel
foolen heeft er 2

----------


## allert

> En dan mag een ander nu doorgaan ook he?
> Utrechters - Help 's es effies jochies? Wa'h!?



Tivoli/de Helling:
Geluid: 2 in vaste dienst, free lance pool van 10 a 15
Licht: 1 in vaste dienst, free lance pool van 10 a 15

Groet,
Allert
Tivoli geluid/personeelsplanning

----------


## Nit-Wit

Jvr: +-45

en dit zijn uitvoerende.

----------


## michi1989

zeeland lopen denk ik zo'n 40 rond die egt hun brood er mee verdienen.
en als je al die semi prof drive in shows mee moet rekenen kom je wel aan een man of 200

----------


## mhsounds

Woon in Rotterdam, dat word heel moeilijk want ik heb niet eens een idee hoeveel clubs er zijn...

Ik ben er in ieder geval al 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## PeterZwart

Ha Rinus,

aanvulling voor friesland:


GV Audio      Leeuwarden                             5 man?
Faber Audiovisueel  Sint Annaparochie            8 man?
MW Rentals        Witmarsum                         3 man?
Inferno Stage Utilities Sneek                         7 man?
Ids Eckhardt Sneek                                     2 man?
JV Multimedia Sneek                                    2 man?
Geluid & Licht Sneek                                    ? man?
Android Langezwaag                                    1 man
Zwart Licht Pro Lippenhuizen                         1 man
MHB Showtechniek Bolsward                          1 man
LVG Showtechniek Bolsward                           1 man
StageMaster Bolsward                                   2 man?
DSE Rental Jubbega                                      3 man
Edwin Meester Weidum                                  2 man
New-Line Licht & Geluid                                 ? man?
H&H Sound Rental Blauwhuis                           2 man
Noordmans Licht & Geluid Spannum                  1 man?

----------


## rinus bakker

De wederopstanding van een onderwerp?!
Zitten we tegen de Pasen? 

OK 
dan ga ik ook weer eens kijken of ik die oude spreadsheet* nog kan vinden.
* die stamt nog van voordat bleek dat de bank-en-verzekeringsboeven 
bijna de hele wereld van hun toekomstige winst en omzet bestolen te hebben. 
Ik vrees dat er in die oude aantallen wel wat aan correcties nodig is.

----------


## klimmertje

Sanrobi evenementenverzorging
cx rent
fix showproductions
arnolds geluid
tjoonk geluid
twilight roadshow
sounddelight

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Klimmertje

Ik mis hierbij wel wat wezenlijke info:
Plaats?
Aantal medewerkers?
en
de door jezelf geschatte volledigheid voor Zeeland?
7 bedrijven lijkt me wel wat heel weinig voor ca. 300.000 Zeeuwse inwoners.

Mijn inschatting is dat 1 : 1000 a 2000 in onze sector - in de breedste zin van het woord - werkzaam is.

Ik mis in elk geval de: 
- schouwburgen (Middelburg 3? / Goes 3? / Terneuzen 3?)
- beurshallen (Goes 3?)
[De natte vinger van een paar jaar geleden 7.000 a 15.000 op de 16.000.000] .

----------


## michi1989

hoi rinus ik zal het lijstje ff wat uitgebreider maken:P

Sanrobi evenementenverzorging ongerveer 3 
cx rent mannetje of 5
fix showproductions 10
arnolds geluid 5 man
tjoonk geluid 7
twilight roadshow nog nooit van gehoord
sounddelight 2
hofman productions 7

voor de rest lopen er nog een aantal free lancers rond maar dat zijn er niet zo heel erg veel.
ook zijn er natuurlijk nog tig drive in shows hier in de provincie.

schouwburg middelburg en goes (TEZ) 9
Zeelandhallen (Libema) 0 komt allemaal uit brabant overvliegen als er in goes wat moet gebeuren
Schelde theater terneuzen 9
voor de rest nog wat poppodia waar al met al nog wel een man of 20 actief is denk ik.

----------


## rinus bakker

Thnx* michi1989*
dat is een mooie uitbreiding.
Maar van de _poppodia_ weet ik (uit eigen verre verleden) dat dat puur vrijwilligerswerk is. 
Weinig profi technici nu - maar wel aankomende technici voor de toekomst. 
(Als die poppodia zo doorgaan is er straks ook geen geld meer voor betaalde krachten :Embarrassment: . 
Het lijkt wel alsof al die poppdia aan het verworden zijn tot financiele debacles  :Confused: 
= mede door de hobbyvoorkeuren van politieke onbenullen van wethouders.  :EEK!: )

----------


## rinus bakker

*[FONT=Arial]Deze week heb ik even een aantal 'verloren uren' zitten speuren, [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]en dat levert het volgende op:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial]Criteria:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]Montage, afregelen, bedienen, demontage en onderhoud (niet-artistieke discipline)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Culturele Centra = 1 man techniek  algemeen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Theaters en schouwburgen = schatting (kennis of ervaring)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Lijst voor Verhuurbedrijven in Licht, Geluid (en Beeld) gebaseerd op:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]- een eigenaar/technicus = full-time of part-time (= avonden en weekeindes)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]- website met namen medewerker(s) en adres: kantoor en/of magazijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]- lijst met eigen apparatuur = merken en types[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial]Friesland: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]645.000 inwoners met 113 professionele L & G technici (5700 : 1)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial]Noord Holland: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]2.668.000 inwoners met 680 professionele L & G technici (3920 : 1)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial]Noord Brabant: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]2.445.500 inwoners met 432 professionele L & G technici (5660 : 1)[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial]Gemiddeld voor Nederland is dat 1 op de 5100 inwoners die werkt in de L & G techniek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]16.000.000 / 5100 = 3137 professionals (eigenaar, of in vaste dienst). [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Daarbij kan in alle redelijkheid worden verondersteld dat voor elke eigenaar en/of medewerker in vaste dienst [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]er waarschijnlijk wel 0,5  1 professionele freelancer worden gerekend.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Dat brengt het aantal op minimaal 4705 profies.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Daarnaast zijn op elke 4 profies ook wel een management/sales/administatie medewerker te rekenen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*Dan werken er in de Entertainment sector tenminste 5880 Licht en Geluids Technici.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En daar komt voor deze sector nog wel wat aan technici bij want:[/FONT] 
_[FONT=Arial]NIET in deze lijsten opgenomen zijn:[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Toneel- en Dansgezelschappen, Orkesten en Bands met vaste technici[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Technische Organisatie- & Prod. bureaus[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Special effects, stunt- en pyrobedrijven[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Grime-, kleding- en haarstudios[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Decorbouwers[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Standbouw en Expo-presentatie (5-10%)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Museum en conferentiezalen-technici[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Podiumoverkapping en -tentenbouwers [/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Barrier-verhuur, Bewaking & Crowd-control bedrijven [/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Vuurwerkbedrijven (~1 a 2%)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Aggregatenverhuur + Stroomdistributie (~2%)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Audio & Postproductie studios (1%)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Attractie verhuur (1%)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]TV, Foto + Film- opname en montage studios (2%)[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Water + Toiletvoorzieningen[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Transport & Trucking[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Project- en winkel installateurs[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Importeurs, Groothandels & Webshops  [/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Ook niet opgenomen zijn fabrikanten:[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Truss + Takels; Trekkenwanden; Audio; Flightcases; Video; Licht [/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]en[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Vrijwilligers bij Poppodia, Cult. Centra, Muziek- en toneelverenigingen[/FONT]_

----------


## Tom

Limburg met name Zuid Limburg dan

Waar ik zo 123 opkom (personeel schatting)
Exclusief drive inn etc etc

U Rent 5-10
Xymio 5-10
Sonic Support 1-5
Reflextion
ME productions 1-5
Houben Mediatechniek 
Demo
AV Point

Dan heb je het wel een beetje gehad in het Zuiden

----------


## dj-wojcik

voeg game audio maar aan het lijstje toe. En denk maar niet dat dit de enige zijn.

------update------
audio eye
game audio
JP/PA
event media group
Pro fm events
gulpers pro
*Twosound

kan nog wel even door gaan

----------


## Tom

Ja DJ je hebt gelijk er zijn nog talloze anderen. Maar dat geldt zo'n beetje voor het hele land en inderdaad Game helemaal vergeten. Kun je ook meteen Franzen Bocholtz toevoegen.

----------


## dj-wojcik

klopt. Heb eigenlijk nooit geweten dat jij ook uit Limburg was.

----------


## rinus bakker

Die lijstjes hebben alleen maar zin als er ook aantallen beroepsmatige mensen bij staan (= meer dan de helft van het inkomen uit licht/geluid/beeld enz in de evenementensector).
Bij alleen maar bedrijfsnamen opnoemen zit je voor je het weet in de 
hobby discotheek, die ook 3 x per maand zijn effecten en de spiegelbol 'voor bij u thuis' verhuurt.

Ik heb een steekproef gedaan met 3 provincies.
Verder ga ik daar voorlopig niet mee door.
Zeker als dit soort van "company-namedropping" niet verder ingevuld kan worden.

----------


## Tom

Had het begrepen Rinus die bedrijven heb ik dan ook weg gelaten uit de lijst. Ik kan niet bij iedereen in de loonlijst kijken :Smile: . Daarnaast zijn er naturlijk nog veel zzp-ers die meestal voor de zelfde firma's werken.

----------


## jurrikka

> Ha Rinus,
> 
> aanvulling voor friesland:
> 
> 
> GV Audio Leeuwarden 5 man?
> Faber Audiovisueel Sint Annaparochie 8 man?
> MW Rentals Witmarsum 3 man?
> Inferno Stage Utilities Sneek 7 man?
> ...



hallo,

misschien een beetje laat maar...
Ik werk bij Noordmans licht en geluid en er werken ongeveer 4 mensen.  :Wink: .

----------


## rinus bakker

> hallo,
> 
> misschien een beetje laat maar...
> Ik werk bij Noordmans licht en geluid en er _werken ongeveer 4_ mensen. .



"Ongeveer"  :Confused: 
Zijn er daar regelmatig 4 man waarvan niet vaststaat of ze ook werken...?
of 
zijn ze er wel vaak maar al-met-al toch voor minder dan 50% van hun inkomen afhankelijk van wat ze daar doen?
Er zijn veel vormen van "vrijwillige-aanwezigheid" en "leuk-erbij-te-horen" 
maar dat is wat anders dan voor meer dan 50% van je levensonderhoud uit dit vak te moeten/kunnen oogsten...

----------


## onnog

Toevoeging op Limburg:

U Rent 5-10
Xymio 5-10
Sonic Support 1-5
Reflextion
ME productions 1-5
*Houben Mediatechniek 5-10*
*Demo  6*
AV Point
audio eye
game audio
JP/PA
event media group
Pro fm events
gulpers pro
*
Peeters Geluidsverhuur  1
Bongers beeld licht geluid  1*
*Rocksteady  1*

----------


## rinus bakker

Halo onnog
de meeste had ik al wel - al kan ik het niet exact nakijken vanaf hier in het hotel.
Xymio rinkelt bij mij geen enkel belletje op dit moment - maar heeft volgens jou wel 5-10 man?
En Demo is ook een naam waar ik niet eerder van gehoord had.

En als je geen aantallen medewerkers kunt vermelden houd ik het maar op 1 man,
èn weet dan al meteen zeker dat dit getal voor AV-point niet zal kloppen
Daar hoort ook op zijn minst wel 5 a 10 achter te staan!

----------


## slgv

Xymio was vroeger "Stock-Audio" misschien dat dat wel iets zegt?
Sonic zal eerder 5 zijn dan 1,
Game is zo goed als overgenomen door Mocon Showtechniek, (welke volgens mij nog ontbrak) 5-10 ?
Verder kan er nog bij:
Soundsale 3 
SLGV 2 
Bos Audio 4-5
Vleeshouwers 3
Easytouch 1
MH Audio 1 ?

telt cyberdance ook mee in limburg ?

----------


## rinus bakker

Mooi.
Dit soort uitbreidingen/aanvullingen toont alleen maar aan dat mijn eerste schatting aan de conservatieve kant is/was.
_En dat al die bureaucraten die we eigenlijk voor onder andere dit soort werk betalen geen knip voor hun neus waard zijn! Want die beweerden jarenlang dat het aantal niet hoger dan 2000 a 7000 m/v zou zijn._
_Dat zal vast niet het enige onzin'werk' zijn wat op die kantoren wordt 'volgemaakt',_ 
_dus daar kan een staatssecretaris mooi weer de bezem doorhalen! Of de Hark of Hooivork?_





> telt cyberdance ook mee in limburg ?



Sinds mijn vorige provincie-grens flater zal je van mij hierover niks meer horen.

----------


## Lala

In Limburg zijn nog wel meer bedrijven met meer dan 5 personen in dienst. AV point heeft meer dan 10, Sonic is dacht ik 5, Mansveld-Expotech zal tussen de 5 en 10 liggen (Vestiging Maastricht), Houben meer dan 10, Sound & Light Factory zal ook tussen de 5 en 10 liggen, Reflextion heeft dacht ik geen vast personeel, alleen freelancers. Dan heb je nog Abraxas, geen verhuurbedrijf qua materiaal, maar wel qua mensen. U-Rent zal ongeveer 5 zijn en dan Mocon ook ongeveer 5.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zal mijn Limburglijst binnenkort eens nakijken.
De meeste namen had ik al wel - al moet ik IDD wel even Mansveld voor Expotech zetten.
Maar Abraxas past niet goed in de opzet van dit lijstje.
Want dat zijn naar alle waarschijnlijkheid dezelfde mensen die 
de personeels-sterkte-aanvullen 
voor de theaters/verhuurbedrijven die het dan even (te) druk hebben. 
En daarmee veel van de verschillen tussen "5 a 10" verklaren. 

Bij clubs als Abraxas (of DOP of Hartmann) kun je in elk geval nog hopen op goed (= in onze vakgebieden bekwaam) personeel. 
Al zit daar vast ook wel eens wat 'kaf onder het koren'.
Maar bij de grote 'algemene' uitzendbureaus is dat hopen op goede mensen in > 99% van de gevallen vooral een 'ijdele hoop'. 
_[ Daar bestel je bier en krijg je geel water zonder schuim:_ 
_"Drie keer geholpen om een PA-line array te vliegen?"_ 
Mooi .... dan ben je vanaf nu verhuurbaar als 'geluidsman' of 'groundrigger'. 
_"Je hebt zelf een klim-gordel en klim-hal ervaring?"_ 
Mooi .... dan kunnen we je verhuren als rigger!
_Dat soort van 'professionals' (?) horen zéker niet thuis in deze lijst.]_

----------


## NesCio01

> ...... (= meer dan de helft van het inkomen uit licht/geluid/beeld enz. in de evenementensector).



Vanwaar is dit referentiekader?

grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

> Vanwaar is dit referentiekader?
> 
> grtz



Wellicht om een beetje aan te sluiten bij het idee van 'professioneel' met iets bezig zijn.

Aangezien dit vak uiterst knullig is georganiseerd 
(we hebben als verenigingen van technici: VPT en ARGH, 
en als verenigingen van bedrijven: VVEM en PRESA,
en daarmee houdt het zo ongeveer wel op.)
moet je ergens een grens leggen.
Er zijn nu eenmaal veel meer hobby-kippenhouders 
dan beroepsmatige kippenboeren.

En zo zijn er ook veel meer 'draaitafelsjouwers en -douwers'
dan mensen die met 'entertainment' techniek voor hun brood moeten zorgen. 

Zeg maar waar jij de grens wil leggen ....
en kom dan ook met de onderbouwde cijfers!

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Rinus,

kWas gewoon ff nieuwsgierig.

Er kunnen nu eenmaal aan vele normen gedacht
worden. Zo kan ik me voorstellen dat iemand die 
al jaren in het vak zit, maar om voor hem/haar moverende 
redenen, nu nog een enkele dag per week werkt, zichzelf
pro noemt, maar buiten jouw norm blijft.

Zo ook zij die vele opleidingen en certificaten op zak
hebben, maar niet voldoen aan jouw norm.

Owww, btw, voor de in privebezit staande bestelwagen,
geldt een norm van 10% van het jaarlijkse kilometrage,
om dan slechts 1 kwartaal MRB te hoeven betalen.

De KvK kent (dacht ik?) geen norm voor inschrijving.
De belastingdienst kent voor IB en OB weer verschillende
normen voor ondernemerschap.

M.a.w., de diversiteit maakte mij dus nieuwsgierig naar
jouw 50% norm, vandaar.

grtz

----------


## stainz

Is inderdaad lastig te stellen, wat is beroep uitvoeren op professionele kwaliteit of kwantiteit. Zoals de Nederlandse maatschappij betaamt kijken we alleen naar kwantiteit en dat lijkt me hier dus alleszins redelijk.

Als we naar kwaliteit gaan kijken vallen er mogelijk huidige "professionals" af en komen er andere voor in de plaats.

Zelf werk ik flexibel bij een technisch ondersteunend bedrijf, daar deel ik bijna zelf mijn werktijden in. De uren dat ik in de Licht, Geluid, Video branche kan werken werk ik daar en dat is dus puur wanneer er werk is.

----------


## rdreiers

> Xymio was vroeger "Stock-Audio" misschien dat dat wel iets zegt?
> Sonic zal eerder 5 zijn dan 1,
> Game is zo goed als overgenomen door Mocon Showtechniek, (welke volgens mij nog ontbrak) 5-10 ?
> Verder kan er nog bij:
> Soundsale 3 
> SLGV 2 
> Bos Audio 4-5
> Vleeshouwers 3
> Easytouch 1
> ...



 
Cyberdance doet hier bijna niets, hier is voor Tom geen droog brood te verdienen. Ik denk als je het lijstje gaat aanvullen met alle mogelijke DJ's die wel even denken het te gaan regelen daan wordt deze oneindig lang. Dat is ook het grote probleem op dit moment. Prijs is tot een historisch dieptepunt gedaald. Dan komt hier nog het leed wat arcus college heet bij.
Opleiding in de licht en geluid branche. Idee prima. Uitvoering waardeloos. Er is een gigantisch aanbod aan stagiaires. Enkele verhuurbedrijven buiten dit uit om hier een lagere prijs mee aan te bieden zodat collega's die personeel wel betalen het nakijken hebben. Producties worden hier op het moment voor tarieven gedraaid waarbij personeel betaald is en voor huur amper nog iets over blijft.

----------

